# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Anno riferimento cod. tributo 8911 F24 a zero

## Dario M

Buongiorno,
ho letto vari post in merito alla mancata presentazione di un f24 a zero, ma non mi è chiaro quanto segue. 
Un professionista compensa il suo credito irpef con add.le regionale, add.le comunale e acconto add.le comunale a debito, ottenendo un F24 a zero che però non viene compilato tramite home banking entro la scadenza del 07/07/2014.   
Ricompilando il mod. f24 comprensivo della sanzione di 19 euro, l'anno riferimento del cod. 8911 è:
1.   Anno d'imposta per cui si effettua il pagamento? (nel caso specifico 2013, ma anche 2014 per l'acconto add. comunale);
2.   Anno in cui è stata commessa la violazione? nel caso specifico 2014 
3. Infine la sanzione può essere liberamente compensata con il credito irpef ( F24 a zero) così come può essere pagata (saldo finale F24 pari a 19 euro), giusto? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Come precisato dal Ministero delle Finanze la mancata presentazione di un f24 a zero non è una violazione degli obblighi di versamento, ma una violazione di obblighi dichiarativi. Quando è stata commessa la violazione ? Nel 2014. Quindi l'anno da indicare sul modello con codice 8911 è 2014. Il codice tributo 8911 è compensabile.

----------

